# Help identifying camera from 1930s-40s



## Minnes (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi there,

I'm researching American press photography between the World Wars, and I'm hoping to identify the camera models in these two photographs. Any ideas out there? They probably date from the mid-1930s-40s. 

Maggie


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 16, 2021)

Top is a Leica (model?…possibly IIf introduced in 1933) with collapsible 50/2.8 Elmar (35mm). This lens was introduced in the 1950s. Bottom is a Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta B 530/16 (medium format, 120 film). Its production started in 1929. It had an Albada finder as an accessory on top of it.


----------



## cgw (Oct 16, 2021)

Fun to see if the OP shows a bit of gratitude...No fan of drive-by posters.


----------



## Minnes (Oct 16, 2021)

Mitica100 said:


> Top is a Leica (model?…possibly IIf introduced in 1933) with collapsible 50/2.8 Elmar (35mm). This lens was introduced in the 1950s. Bottom is a Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta B 530/16 (medium format, 120 film). Its production started in 1929. It had an Albada finder as an accessory on top of it.


Thank you so much! I would never know where to begin trying to figure this out. You have my heartfelt gratitude!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 16, 2021)

Minnes said:


> Thank you so much! I would never know where to begin trying to figure this out. You have my heartfelt gratitude!


My pleasure!


----------

